# what are the quarantine regulations into the United States



## kd0603 (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok this may be in the wrong section ,if so mods can move it
As an Australian we have strict import regulations and quarantine guidelines , the subject has come up on a few occasions relating to fish prices and how much the import regs impact the prices , we cant import eggs from killifish and things like that 
So i was wondering what import regulations you guys have in The States and things like quarantine ,,,, hope for some good info so i can pass it on to my aussie fish keeper friènds


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

kd0603 said:


> Ok this may be in the wrong section ,if so mods can move it
> As an Australian we have strict import regulations and quarantine guidelines , the subject has come up on a few occasions relating to fish prices and how much the import regs impact the prices , we cant import eggs from killifish and things like that
> So i was wondering what import regulations you guys have in The States and things like quarantine ,,,, hope for some good info so i can pass it on to my aussie fish keeper friènds


I would like to know the laws also. I have read that if we buy from another country it has to go thru a importer. I thought the importer repackaged the fish and sent them to the buy but they might hold them for quarantine also. 

I don't think Killifish eggs count on that but I could be wrong. I plan on ordering eggs in the coming months so it would be nice to know for sure before I buy them online.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

There are no quarantine regulations that apply to the American buyer. All imports are received by a government-licensed importer/transhipper who picks up the stock at the airport, signs off that they are in compliance with any obscure import regulations and immediately sends the shipment on to the end-purchaser, sometimes repackaging if the shipping time is long, sometimes not.

Fish shipped on Monday from Taiwan arrive at your door by Friday.

It's frustrating that we can easily import fish from any number of Asian countries, but cannot get a fish from Canada from breeder friends on this forum. <sigh>


----------



## kd0603 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hallyx said:


> There are no quarantine regulations that apply to the American buyer. All imports are received by a government-licensed importer/transhipper who picks up the stock at the airport, signs off that they are in compliance with any obscure import regulations and immediately sends the shipment on to the end-purchaser, sometimes repackaging if the shipping time is long, sometimes not.
> 
> Fish shipped on Monday from Taiwan arrive at your door by Friday.
> 
> It's frustrating that we can easily import fish from any number of Asian countries, but cannot get a fish from Canada from breeder friends on this forum. <sigh>


absolutely any live animal imported to Australia has to go thru quarantine .Fish i think are 2 weeks .....no wonder your prices are so much friendlier than ours but atleast we dont have some of the diseases in livestock that is in some other countries


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Just like us Americans, you guys have, over the generations, screwed up the environment so badly, that only paranoid overcompensation can ease the guilt of having done so. For this you are to be complimented. In America, we don't even admit to having messed things up as much as we have.

Of course, with your coal port and defunding the CRSO, and Abbot's bad attitude, you seem to be trying to keep up with us and our deplorable fracking habit and excruciatingly wasteful, thoughtless lifestyle. 

And they worry about importing a few fish <sheesh>:frustrated:

Yeah, and Canada seems to be trying to catch up, what with their tarsands and logging old-growth, protected, heritage forests.

And they won't let me buy a fish from a friend who lives less than 100-miles from me.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Don't know if it will help, but look on Aquabid in bettas and they will list the contact info for transshippers. They do it every day.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

We've already checked with Linda in Denver. Too many hoops for her. Maybe other transhippers might try, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Well, I can see why they do it. I'm a crayfish buff and the Clarkii have wiped out most the European natives. Here in the midswest it is the rusty crayfish and multiple states ban Cherax, the Aussie crayfish. Missouri bans marble crayfish. It's a problem we all pay for.


----------

